# Kobe to Phoenix?



## LUMPI-44 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Welcome Kobe!*

Howard Beck of the Los Angeles Daily News: 

The Los Angeles Daily News is reporting that league sources believe that Kobe Bryant will leave the Lakers at the end of the season when he will opt out of the final year of his contract. 

Four league sources, three of which are inside the Lakers organization, are telling the Daily News that Bryant is spreading the word to teammates, coaches, and others that he is out the door. 

"He is absolutely going to leave. Everybody knows it," a league source who has regular contact with Lakers officials told the Daily News. 

On Wednesday night in Houston, Bryant categorically and angrily denied that, telling the Daily News, "That's bull. It's not fair. They're way off-base." 

Possibile options for Bryant this summer include the Los Angeles Clippers, San Antonio Spurs, Phoenix Suns, and Atlanta Hawks
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oly the SUNS AND SPURS have a real shot at him...and taking into account that sunsare young he wouls chose them..

but do phoenix want him?????

Johnson play amasingly..waht do you think!!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Welcome Kobe!*



> Originally posted by <b>LUMPI-44</b>!
> 
> but do phoenix want him?????
> 
> Johnson play amasingly..waht do you think!!!


So, are you saying that you prefer having Joe Johnson to having Kobe, a top 3 SG?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I say both. JJ can play PG


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd want both of them. They're both excellent play makers and ball handlers, Phoenix could easily get away with starting them as a backcourt.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Clippers has a good chance for a trade. But are they willing to trade their players to risk going for Kobe, who may go to jail.


Suns has a real strong chance imo... Joe Johnson can play PG, SG and SF. If we can keep Marion, we might have the closest resemblance to MJ and Pippen.  

Amare can also extend his repertoire to center and power forward... Suns do have a bright future.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That really would be something.

But didn't the Lakers call off giving Jackson an extension? Perhaps they will get a coach that is fair to both Kobe and Shaq, and then he would reconsider staying?

Regardless, if you get Kobe, you could even trade either Marion or Joe Johnson for a pg?

-Petey


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Personally if Kobe "did" go to the Suns

I wouldn't trade anyone. I think Barbosa is a great player. All of the players on the Suns compliment Kobe very well. All very athletic players, he'd fit very well w/ the squad the have now.

They'd be instant contenders, not the favorites just yet, but definately contenders.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Here's what I think:

If the Suns did get Kobe next summer, expect a lot of young, unproven players get shipped out for veterans.

In this case, I think only Amare and, to lesser extent, Marion are safe. Kobe won't sign with the Suns without a guaranteed that the organization will do anything to become an instant contender, which means a no-no to the Lampes or the Barbosos of the world.

For example, the Suns could do a sign-n-trade for Erick Dampier. In this case, Dampier will get more money, Warriors get youth, and Suns got a legitmate C. Or what about a trade for someone like Jason Terry, who is an Arizona favorite (I think?) and can play both guard positions or even come off the bench?

There are millions of possibilities, but let's get Kobe first.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the Suns would be best served by keeping Joe Johnson and getting Kobe. They would have one of the most athletic, talented line-up 1-4 of any team in the NBA.

PG/SG - Joe Johnson
PG/SG - Kobe Bryant
SF - Shawn Marion
PF - Amare Stoudemire 
C - David Harrison (First Round Pick????)

Bench: Vujanic, Barbosa, Lampe, Zarko, Jacobsen, Voskuhl, White

I really think the Suns need to draft a Center now. David Harrison 7'0 260 lbs would be perfect for them as he can run up and down the court pretty well also. The Suns are looking a little bright this year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We will only have a top3-5 pick this year. No David Harrison.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pavel, Perovic, Harrison or Dampier. Who cares just someone who can adequately play the post. 

Harrison is going to play his way into a top 10 pick in his workouts IMO.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Pavel, Perovic, Harrison or Dampier. Who cares just someone who can adequately play the post.
> 
> Harrison is going to play his way into a top 10 pick in his workouts IMO.


Just saw this after my Harrison thread in the Draft section, I think you're right man. He is a beast.


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

*Kobe to Phoenix*

Here we go boys:

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0223boivin0223.html

http://eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=17594


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Mostly media jargon, to be sure, but interesting reads anyways.. one source says that Phoenix will have 11 million next year, the other says 8 million.. Either way if we want to go after him it will ultimately come down to being able to move Jahidi and/or Eisley.

But, anything that can be done to get Kobe here should be done. If you have a chance to get one of the five best players in the game, you pursue it with all you've got. I don't think there's someone I'd want to see in Phoenix more than Kobe (yes, that includes KG and TD), but I'm not going to set myself up for disappointment. I just hope Phoenix gives their all in trying to get him here.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Jerry loves Kobe and would do pretty much everything it takes to get him here. I could see us moving our #1 pick this year with Eisley and white if we were sure to get Kobe.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Colangelo has always gotten what he wanted. Only exception I can think of is the McDyess Denver fiasco and the underhand tampering job by NVE and Lucas.

Gambo AND Ash were restating the Kobe and TMac rumors tonight agin giving some more reasons and claiming more and more sources are telling that already.

They are both sold on this and claim sources.

They have always been right in the past when that happened. Latest examples. Calling the Zarko pick month before the draft, Calling the Googs trade that would absolutely happen etc...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> They have always been right in the past when that happened. Latest examples. Calling the Zarko pick month before the draft, Calling the Googs trade that would absolutely happen etc...


I think most Phoenix fans called those, both events were healthily publicized well before they happened.. But this is definitely getting interesting.. if it was just one guy starting a wildfire I'd toss it aside, but so many people are throwing this thing around that you have to at least look into it before you can dismiss it.. Only time will tell.. the western playoffs this year will be great, and although I enjoy watching the kids (even if they're losing a lot, they still play with everything and keep tough games close), I can't wait for this season to be over and the drama off the offseason to begin..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah they were publicized because Gambo and Ash broke it down before.

Let me be clear. They told that way before it happened.

Chad Ford has great connections to them. The Insider Zarko talk and Googs talk only started after they broke it down on the radio.


Also a poster a reliable poster on phxsuns.net asket Colangelo during the Lakers game about Kobe and TMac Rumors...



> When I brought up the Kobe/Tmac Rumor he looked at me kinda stunned(as if I knew something I wasn't supposed to)then he kinda grinned and said. "Well, im not legally allowed to say names, but I will say this.We got BIG plans for this summer.We're going to finish of this season's goal, and make some moves that are going to make this team really good, really fast..." He also went on to say that he missed Googs a lot more then Marbury.Because even though he had an $ 11 mill contract, the guy said he would have given up basketball years ago if he would have known this woulda happened


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

interesting.... hmm... I am starting to BELIVE!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Chad Ford has great connections to them.


Ford is a joke. Kobe to Phoenix...even a bigger joke!


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a better chance of going to Phoenix than Kobe does.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

[strike]Keep your stupidity out of our forum once and for all could you?[/strike]

:nonono:


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> [strike]Keep your stupidity out of our forum once and for all could you?[/strike]


[strike]Keep your stupidity out of my form.[/strike]

p.s. way to take a joke, all-star.

:naughty:


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> [strike]Keep your stupidity out of my form.[/strike]
> 
> p.s. way to take a joke, all-star.


There you go...:laugh:


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The idea that Zarko would go to the Suns was easily the worst kept secret in the NBA last summer. He only worked out with a couple of teams other than the Suns before going back to Serbia. The only mock drafts that did not have him going to the Suns were ones that were sure the Colangelos were misleading people.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It is not that he reported that rumor. It is when he reported it.

They broke down that rumor way way before there was talk about it.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Kobe a Legit shot??*

I don't know Fellas.... the more time goes on and the more things that are said...

I don't know if I feel as comfortable as getting Kobe as I once did...

1. ) What do Ya'll think, do I just need more Faith in the Suns, that they are going to do whats best and Sign Kobe, or do we just not have that Legit of a shot to sign him......

2. ) And at that.... would Getting T-Mac, as inticing as that sounds, really be worth giving up Marion, JJ, AND our Top pick....

3. ) And Also, what do you think, Trade for T-mac BEFORE, or AFTER going After Kobe....


What are your thoughts


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Easy...

It's not the end of world if the Suns ended up with NO Kobe or TMac. They are in good position. It is just that they need more time to assemble their lineups.

Also, although I'm no moderator of this board, please don't start another Kobe thread. I'm getting fed-up.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Umm wait , isn't this the Suns board?

Though I agree one thread would be better but this is our board.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Kobe to Phoenix threads merged..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

*Kobe and White*

No one really knows what Kobe is going to do, including Kobe. :yes: 

The real question for the Colangelos is how far they should go to be in a position to sign him. As it stands right now, the Suns have $33.9 million in salaries committed for next season. At $47 million, this would leave $13.1 million. In order to have that amount available for a free agent signing, the Suns would not be able to use their first round pick which would tie up another $2 million.

BTW, does anyone know what the cap implications are of drafting an European player and leaving him in Europe?

Is $13 million to start enough? The Suns could still offer a six year $100 million contract without having to dump either White or Eisley.

Assuming the Suns could keep the draft pick off cap by having him wait a year in Europe, the Suns could set themselves up to make a run without giving up anything. For example, White may be limited, but he is not going to be easily replaced next season if the Suns only have the veteran minimum left to offer.

At the same time, if Kobe does not sign, the Suns would be in a good position to use their cap space on something other than finding someone to replace White.


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

> This should also close the book on the myth surrounding Kobe Bryant. No marquee free agent will come to Phoenix knowing the player-friendly Colangelo could be replaced by Ebenezer Scrooge at any moment.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0310bickley0310.html


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Bickley doesn't cover the Suns and his few pieces on the Suns are rarely researched.

This article is simply a continuation of his previous attacks on the Marbury trade. I can't remember him writing anything about the Suns since early January.

His thesis is that the Suns made the Marbury trade entirely to save money. That was certainly true of the Googs deal, but there were very good basketball reasons for the Marbury deal. Bickley refuses to accept that and uses the deal as proof the Colangelos are gutting the team.

If the Suns fail to use their cap space this summer to sign free agents, then we could assume he is right. However, if the Suns use their cap space to get stronger it woud suggest that they are still interested in winning.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady? Could have a better chance than Kobe if he wants out of Orlando.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hmm.. well I really have no idea what will happen.. if I had to choose between Kobe and T-Mac I'd rather have #8 in a heartbeat, and giving up a top 5 pick, Marion, and JJ is quite a bit for a guy who, as good as he is, hasn't really done anything other than ***** and score a lot of points.. might be just me though.. Is Amare/T-Mac really a contending combo? Not any more than what we have now, IMO.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Hmm.. well I really have no idea what will happen.. if I had to choose between Kobe and T-Mac I'd rather have #8 in a heartbeat, and giving up a top 5 pick, Marion, and JJ is quite a bit for a guy who, as good as he is, hasn't really done anything other than ***** and score a lot of points.. might be just me though.. Is Amare/T-Mac really a contending combo? Not any more than what we have now, IMO.


True mod here, link this to the Magic forum, ask for hatred there man. You are so correct, scoring points in a losing cause doesnt help your team, we need guys able to produce when it counts. Marion can get points here and there, Joe Johnson can gets his here and there, but Kobe can get his when he wants to in any broken offensive play situations, but T-mac? LMAO!

True Mod, true fans here.


----------

